# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Ζάχαρη

## Κρητίκαρος

Καλησπέρα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν η ζάχαρη κανει κακο στη διατροφη των καναρινιων Π.Χ.αν βαλουμε στην αυγοτροφη θα κανει κακο??

----------


## panos70

ηδη τα καναρινι;α περνουν αρκετη ζαχαρι απο τα φρουτα  τα χορταρικα και τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες που τα δινουμε και δεν ειναι καλο  να προσθεσουμε κι αλλο,η εξτρα ζαχαρι μονο κακο μπορει να τα κανει

----------


## Κρητίκαρος

Ρωταω γιατι τυχαινει να ειμαι ζαχαροπλαστης και στη δουλεια φτιαχνουμε ενα κεικ που αποτελειτε απο αλευρι αυγα,ζαχαρη,μπεικιν βουτυρο καιγαλα.αν τους δινω απο αυτο το μιγμα θα εχουν προβλημα αντι για αυγοτροφη???

----------


## orion

η ζάχαρη είναι απαγορευτική... ξένοι εκτροφείς όμως χρησιμοποιούν με μεγάλη επιτυχία στέβια την οποία καλλιεργούν οι ίδιοι σε γλάστρες... την οποία εκτός των άλλων την συνδυάζουν με άλλα ροφήματα ή φάρμακα που δεν πίνουν εύκολα τα πουλιά...

jk21 σε έφαγα έτσι  :Party0011:   :winky:  χαχαχα

Κρητίκαρος, μιας και το πας το γράμμα στείλε κανένα γλυκάκι σε μας που δε μας κάνει κακκό... γιαμι...γιαμι

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν κανει καλο η ζαχαρη και οχι μονο στα πτηνα, αλλα στα ζωα γενικοτερα!! περα απο το παχος, δημιουργει και σοβαρα προβληματα υγειας στα οργανα τους. μπορεις να φτιαξεις υπεροχες αυγοτροφες! δες εδω Συνταγές αυγοτροφής χωρις ιχνος της. επισης αποφευγουμε τις πρασινες, κοκκινες, κιτρινες ετοιμες αυγοτροφες χυμα σε σακουλακια οπως και τα στικς για ακριβως αυτον τον λογο.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΩΝΗ (αντωνης και ζαχαροπλαστης ; .... περιστερι; ...... απο petbirds; ή κανω λαθος; )

η ζαχαρη παχαινει ,μπορει να δημιουργησει διαβητη σε πουλια μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας (κυριως ) ή και μικροτερα που εχουν  προβλημα με την ινσουλινη τους (σε μεγαλες ηλικιες αργα ή γρηγορα δημιουργειται )  ,σιγουρα δεν θα χαλασει τα ανυπαρκτα δοντια των καναρινιων ,αλλα θα ταισει μια χαρα τους μυκητες που σε ολους τους οργανισμους ειναι σε πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα σαν φυσιολογικη πανιδα στο γαστρεντερικο ,και θα τους γιγαντωσει ...

αν εχεις τα υλικα αυτα ,βγαλε το βουτυρο (οχι ζωικα λιπαρα στα πουλια ... τους φτανει οσα αναγκαστικα εχει ο κροκος .ουτε κορεσμενα φυτικα λιπαρα απο φυτικα βουτυρα ) και τη ζαχαρη  ,βαλε γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ή αν δεν θες χωρις λακτοζη τοτε μεχρι 5% στο μιγμα που θα ψησεις και κανε την *Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )*να την ευχαριστηθουν τα πουλακια ! εσυ θα την κανεις καλυτερα απο ολους !

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ ναι με εφαγες !  ενω την ξερω ,δεν το εχω ψαξει γιατι την εχω δοκιμασει και δεν εχει η ατιμη την γευση της ζαχαρης και δεν μου αρεσει στον καφε .εχω παρει και φυσικη σε σκονη τριμμενη και σκευασμα της canderel (green stevia ) 

παντως αυτο που θελω να ψαξω αν την γλυκαντικη ιδιοτητα της την στηριζει σε σακχαρα ,αν ναι ,ναι μεν εχει γλυκαντικη ικανοτητα σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα (οχι οσο λενε ... ειναι μυθος ) αλλα και παλι ειναι τροφη για τους γνωστους ασπονδους εχθρους μου

----------


## mitsman

> η ζάχαρη είναι απαγορευτική... ξένοι εκτροφείς όμως χρησιμοποιούν με μεγάλη επιτυχία στέβια την οποία καλλιεργούν οι ίδιοι σε γλάστρες... την οποία εκτός των άλλων την συνδυάζουν με άλλα ροφήματα ή φάρμακα που δεν πίνουν εύκολα τα πουλιά...
> 
> jk21 σε έφαγα έτσι   χαχαχα


Ερχεσαι δευτερος και καταιδρωμενος... χρησιμοποιω ηδη!

----------


## jk21

http://www.chem.uoa.gr/chemicals/chem_steviol.htm

και εδω απο 183 και μετα 
http://www.bvsde.paho.org/texcom/cd0...odseries60.pdf


περιεχει καποιους γλυκοζιτες (στεβιοζιδη ,στεβιολη )  αλλα με ερευνες μαλλον ακινδυνους.κατι υπαρχει σε μια μονο ερευνα για μειωση τους σπερματος σε ζωα αλλα οχι σε μια σταλια ποσοτητα που ισως καποιοι να βαλουνε στην αυγοτροφη πχ 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε ολοκληρη τη συνταγη

----------

